# I´m having a crisis!!



## jojo

This may not seem like the end of the world to anyone, but It was diagnosed on Friday that I am in fact allergic to chlorine!!!! My skin is red raw all over and very, very itchy! I cant go out into the sun, my perspiration stings, so I have to try not to get hot  and obviously I cant go into my pool!! I´m gonna try and speak to the landflord to see if we can change anything, I believe salt instead of chlorine maybe an option, or theres something on the market that can replace chlorine??? But for now, i´m not happy, I´m very uncomfortable and my skin is unsightly!! I'm having to wear long sleeves and a long skirt and sit under the air con unit!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

Sounds to me like a dose of the clap Jo!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Sounds to me like a dose of the clap Jo!


well that´d be a miracle!!! ! and it would be easier to live with in 45c!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Xose

jojo said:


> This may not seem like the end of the world to anyone, but It was diagnosed on Friday that I am in fact allergic to chlorine!!!! My skin is red raw all over and very, very itchy! I cant go out into the sun, my perspiration stings, so I have to try not to get hot  and obviously I cant go into my pool!! I´m gonna try and speak to the landflord to see if we can change anything, I believe salt instead of chlorine maybe an option, or theres something on the market that can replace chlorine??? But for now, i´m not happy, I´m very uncomfortable and my skin is unsightly!! I'm having to wear long sleeves and a long skirt and sit under the air con unit!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Sorry to hear you're going through that Jo. I know how much you enjoyed your pool.

Just a thought. When I asked about pool treatments in a post a while back, you wrote that your son had over done it with the chlorine without you knowing and that the results were your daughter with green hair and you with a rash (I think that's what you said). I wonder if this triggered your problem now?!

It's odd that it hasn't come up before as an issue.

Are you testing for PH and Chlorine levels?

Hope it gets sorted soon.

Xose


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> well that´d be a miracle!!! ! and it would be easier to live with in 45c!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


You got my number Jo.....if that's what it takes.....and you got the time....I got the scabs!


----------



## jojo

Xose said:


> Sorry to hear you're going through that Jo. I know how much you enjoyed your pool.
> 
> Just a thought. When I asked about pool treatments in a post a while back, you wrote that your son had over done it with the chlorine without you knowing and that the results were your daughter with green hair and you with a rash (I think that's what you said). I wonder if this triggered your problem now?!
> 
> It's odd that it hasn't come up before as an issue.
> 
> Are you testing for PH and Chlorine levels?
> 
> Hope it gets sorted soon.
> 
> Xose



Yes!! that was the trigger Xose, I didnt think anyone would remember! PH and chlorine levels are fine now! But it has left me in an awful mess!! I´m really quite upset and in severy discomfort!! On Steroids and hydrocortisone cream which so far has done nothing, in fact the cream seems to be making it worse!!

Moan over 

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> Yes!! that was the trigger Xose, I didnt think anyone would remember! PH and chlorine levels are fine now! But it has left me in an awful mess!! I´m really quite upset and in severy discomfort!! On Steroids and hydrocortisone cream which so far has done nothing, in fact the cream seems to be making it worse!!
> 
> Moan over
> 
> Jo xx


Sorry to hear that, Jo. What about Aloe Vera gel?


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> Sorry to hear that, Jo. What about Aloe Vera gel?


I hadnt thought about that, I havent got any in my garden, but I´d try anything. I might go out and find some... in fact I´m gonna do that right now, cos I do tend to prefer the more herbal remedies, not cos I´m a tree hugger, but cos the pharmaceutical industries are "rip off" merchants!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> Sorry to hear that, Jo. What about Aloe Vera gel?


........ I´ve gotta say it again, thats a really good idea Caz, thank you!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica

Ouch jo, that is some crisis
Chlorine is horrid stuff, I dont know why more pools are not salt water ones.


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> This may not seem like the end of the world to anyone, but It was diagnosed on Friday that I am in fact allergic to chlorine!!!! My skin is red raw all over and very, very itchy! I cant go out into the sun, my perspiration stings, so I have to try not to get hot  and obviously I cant go into my pool!! I´m gonna try and speak to the landflord to see if we can change anything, I believe salt instead of chlorine maybe an option, or theres something on the market that can replace chlorine??? But for now, i´m not happy, I´m very uncomfortable and my skin is unsightly!! I'm having to wear long sleeves and a long skirt and sit under the air con unit!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


jeez that sounds awful

hope the landlord will be able to do something


----------



## SteveHall

So sorry to hear it Jojo. Is that why I didn't get any vidz for my birthday LOL 

Seriously, Aloe Vera should be very good for it. I have a friend in Coín who sells it if you struggle to get any. 

Get well soon.


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> ........ I´ve gotta say it again, thats a really good idea Caz, thank you!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


You are welcome! If you cant get the natural stuff, you can get it in the herbalist shops and even Mercadona sell it nowadays and even theirs is quite good.


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> You are welcome! If you cant get the natural stuff, you can get it in the herbalist shops and even Mercadona sell it nowadays and even theirs is quite good.



I´ve been out driving around looking for some and couldnt find any!! It was mice to sit in the car with the air con tho. I´ve now sent the kids out looking for some! Mercadona etc closed 


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

We've got 2 big pots of aloe vera on our balcony if you want some. They've gorra good tan tho' 

Seriously tho' wish I could send you some Jo.


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> We've got 2 big pots of aloe vera on our balcony if you want some. They've gorra good tan tho'
> 
> Seriously tho' wish I could send you some Jo.



how far away are you!!!!!?????????????????? 



Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica

Caz.I said:


> You are welcome! If you cant get the natural stuff, you can get it in the herbalist shops and even Mercadona sell it nowadays and even theirs is quite good.


I was just about to suggest their aloe vera aftersun


it has a really cooling effect


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> how far away are you!!!!!??????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Dunno:noidea:. how far it is. We are just b4 Nerja. Is that far from you?


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> I was just about to suggest their aloe vera aftersun
> 
> 
> it has a really cooling effect


but its sunday and its closed and I´m climbing the walls, its sooooooo itchy and I´ve scratched myself red raw and am bleeding everywhere YUK!!!!! uke:uke:uke::Cry::Cry::Cry:

jo xx


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> but its sunday and its closed and I´m climbing the walls, its sooooooo itchy and I´ve scratched myself red raw and am bleeding everywhere YUK!!!!! uke:uke:uke::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> jo xx


How about olive oil. I know the Turks use that for sunburn. Could be worth a try??


----------



## Chica

Jo...do you not have a 24hr farmacia quite close to you?


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> Jo...do you not have a 24hr farmacia quite close to you?


Likely to be found on 24hr Square I'll wager!


----------



## XTreme

Rural inland Spain is where it's at Maggie!


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> Rural inland Spain is where it's at Maggie!


Right....I'm comin lane:.

Really would like to give it a go but I not sure about the XTremes of weather:confused2:


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> Rural inland Spain is where it's at Maggie!


Oh sorry....you meant the other Maggie....lol!!!:doh:


----------



## Veronica

jo do you happen to have an avocado in the house?
If so puree the pulp and get as much of the juice out of it as possible and apply it to the rash.
It is cooling and healing.

Veronica


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> If you're not sure how to, ask Jo our lovely Mod - I'm sure she could start it for you!!


I think Jo's got her hands full picking scabs off herself at the moment Tally!

Sue's a no show today....written warning on the cards for that wench tomorrow!

I'm sure the lovely Veronica can beam in from Cyprus to do the honours....she's 100% scab free! 

And I need to ask her advice on how to cure the disgusting habits of an over amorous tortoise.


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> And I need to ask her advice on how to cure the disgusting habits of an over amorous tortoise.


Ask your wife what she uses on you, XT!!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Veronica

XTreme said:


> I think Jo's got her hands full picking scabs off herself at the moment Tally!
> 
> Sue's a no show today....written warning on the cards for that wench tomorrow!
> 
> I'm sure the lovely Veronica can beam in from Cyprus to do the honours....she's 100% scab free!
> 
> And I need to ask her advice on how to cure the disgusting habits of an over amorous tortoise.


I told you male torties have one track minds  Why do you think we separated our two. There is no cure for randy tortoises except divorce.


----------



## Tallulah

Can a tortoise be castrated??


----------



## Veronica

Tallulah said:


> Can a tortoise be castrated??


Hes a protected species, on the Cites A list, he should be making babies with a lady of his species


----------



## Veronica

XTreme said:


> I think Jo's got her hands full picking scabs off herself at the moment Tally!
> 
> Sue's a no show today....written warning on the cards for that wench tomorrow!
> 
> I'm sure the lovely Veronica can beam in from Cyprus to do the honours....she's 100% scab free!
> 
> And I need to ask her advice on how to cure the disgusting habits of an over amorous tortoise.


I have started a new thread Introduce yourself to the gang and moved maggies posts to it.


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> but its sunday and its closed and I´m climbing the walls, its sooooooo itchy and I´ve scratched myself red raw and am bleeding everywhere YUK!!!!! uke:uke:uke::Cry::Cry::Cry:
> 
> jo xx


Listen, Jo, if you are seriously that desperate and dont mind driving to Fuengirola, you are welcome to borrow mine. I have got a tube of the stuff at home. PM me if you need it. Otherwise, try the avocado and olive oil (sound s like a salad tho!) or find a farmacia, look for info on your town hall website, they often list the 12 or 24 hour farmacias on their news pages (well they do over here.)


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> Can a tortoise be castrated??


omg 
and i thought you was a nice quite kind of lady


----------



## Chica

Caz.I said:


> Listen, Jo, if you are seriously that desperate and dont mind driving to Fuengirola, you are welcome to borrow mine. I have got a tube of the stuff at home. PM me if you need it. Otherwise, try the avocado and olive oil (sound s like a salad tho!) or find a farmacia, look for info on your town hall website, they often list the 12 or 24 hour farmacias on their news pages (well they do over here.)


If all else fails Jo go pluck yourself a avacado off a tree!!!! There's loads around. You've gone very quiet...maybe you are out on the hunt for something???


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> omg
> and i thought you was a nice quite kind of lady


I was thinking of the pair of torties being able to stay together in their little house in peace and harmony and not going through a tortie divorce especially after XT's wife has built them a very nice love nest The clanking of the shells must be driving them mad!!!


----------



## jojo

I´ve been driving around looking for a 24 hours pharmacia, no joy, I then went to a friends house and she wasnt in, another friend has no Aloe Vera! However, all the driving with the air con on in the car has cooled it all down, so I´m not quite so frantic for now??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica

Tallulah said:


> I was thinking of the pair of torties being able to stay together in their little house in peace and harmony and not going through a tortie divorce especially after XT's wife has built them a very nice love nest The clanking of the shells must be driving them mad!!!


The problem is they are not the same species so allowing them to mate is unfair on the female as the eggs would be non viable and if she ends up egg bound she can die.


----------



## Tallulah

Do you have any chamomile tea Jo? (Known as manzanilla and an absolute cure-all here). Brew up a rather strong infusion, let it cool and soak a cloth in it to dab on the inflamed areas. Very cooling.


----------



## Chica

How about cucumber?


----------



## Tallulah

Veronica said:


> The problem is they are not the same species so allowing them to mate is unfair on the female as the eggs would be non viable and if she ends up egg bound she can die.


So XT's wife will have to build a semi-detached then. It's all rather complicated, isn't it? Who'd have thought tortoises would be that amorous?


----------



## Chica

Or ponds cold cream and olive oil? Yogourt and cucumber?


----------



## Veronica

jojo said:


> I´ve been driving around looking for a 24 hours pharmacia, no joy, I then went to a friends house and she wasnt in, another friend has no Aloe Vera! However, all the driving with the air con on in the car has cooled it all down, so I´m not quite so frantic for now??!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo there are lots of natural remedies for allergy rashes.
Apart from aloe vera you can put a few tablespoons of baking in a bath and soak in it to relive the itching. Also adding a cupful of vinegar t o the bath water will help to restore balance to the skin.


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> So XT's wife will have to build a semi-detached then. It's all rather complicated, isn't it? Who'd have thought tortoises would be that amorous?


There's a lovely walk in my beloved Datca in Turkey and there are loads of tortoises running around...lol...and they really are noisy little things. Are there wild ones in the outback in Spain does anyone know?


----------



## jojo

Veronica said:


> Jo there are lots of natural remedies for allergy rashes.
> Apart from aloe vera you can put a few tablespoons of baking in a bath and soak in it to relive the itching. Also adding a cupful of vinegar t o the bath water will help to restore balance to the skin.



Its a good job my other half is in the UK cos I´m gonna smell like a chippy!!! I think the problem is not only the severe itching, but the broken skin where I´ve scratched too hard and the oozing from where my legs are swollen!! Possibly the vinegar could send me into orbit, a friend suggested a salt bath which would have done the same??

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> There's a lovely walk in my beloved Datca in Turkey and there are loads of tortoises running around...lol...and they really are noisy little things. Are there wild ones in the outback in Spain does anyone know?


I've not seen any here - just loads of terrapins for sale in the petshop! I like tortoises, my nan had one when I was little, but he (Fred) escaped through a hole in the hedge one day. I'd like to think he's alive and well somewhere, living in Croydon!! He was very quiet though...


----------



## Chica

He was very quiet though...[/QUOTE]

Aaaaah..that's because he didn't have a mate then.  They sound like knocking coconut shells together


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> Its a good job my other half is in the UK cos I´m gonna smell like a chippy!!! I think the problem is not only the severe itching, but the broken skin where I´ve scratched too hard and the oozing from where my legs are swollen!! Possibly the vinegar could send me into orbit, a friend suggested a salt bath which would have done the same??
> 
> Jo xxx


The baking powder remedy is probably the safer option.


----------



## XTreme

Veronica said:


> The problem is they are not the same species so allowing them to mate is unfair on the female as the eggs would be non viable and if she ends up egg bound she can die.


Thanks Vanessa....but according to the previous owner he's had a go over the last 10 years.....but isn't big enough to get the job done! 

He can't even find the right end.....he spent most of the afternoon bonking her head!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Thanks Vanessa....but according to the previous owner he's had a go over the last 10 years.....but isn't big enough to get the job done!
> 
> He can't even find the right end.....he spent most of the afternoon bonking her head!


Typical male!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Typical male!!!!


Jo.....I don't think this is the time or the place to discuss your experiences of men bonking your head!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Jo.....I don't think this is the time or the place to discuss your experiences of men bonking your head!




Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner

hang on hang on a min this is turning in to a right pervy forum come on get a grip u lot


----------



## Chica

jkchawner said:


> hang on hang on a min this is turning in to a right pervy forum come on get a grip u lot


You know you like it :eyebrows:


----------



## jojo

:focus:

Last night while I was bein driven crazy by my itchy body, I decided to try a bath in vinegar and salt, as advised by some of you!! Yes it was incredibly painful. I even got a handful of wet salt and rubbed it into my legs, the pain was incredible  

Anyway, this morning its all so much better, especially my legs where I rubbed the salt in!!?? (isnt that a saying, rubbing salt into the wound??) So it worked!!!!

I´m going to the pharmacia and Mercadona in a while to get some of stuff, but actually I think the salt was the best cure!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> :focus:
> 
> Last night while I was bein driven crazy by my itchy body, I decided to try a bath in vinegar and salt, as advised by some of you!! Yes it was incredibly painful. I even got a handful of wet salt and rubbed it into my legs, the pain was incredible
> 
> Anyway, this morning its all so much better, especially my legs where I rubbed the salt in!!?? (isnt that a saying, rubbing salt into the wound??) So it worked!!!!
> 
> I´m going to the pharmacia and Mercadona in a while to get some of stuff, but actually I think the salt was the best cure!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


ouchy!

go to the garden centre & get an aloe vera plant too


----------



## Suenneil

jojo said:


> This may not seem like the end of the world to anyone, but It was diagnosed on Friday that I am in fact allergic to chlorine!!!! My skin is red raw all over and very, very itchy! I cant go out into the sun, my perspiration stings, so I have to try not to get hot  and obviously I cant go into my pool!! I´m gonna try and speak to the landflord to see if we can change anything, I believe salt instead of chlorine maybe an option, or theres something on the market that can replace chlorine??? But for now, i´m not happy, I´m very uncomfortable and my skin is unsightly!! I'm having to wear long sleeves and a long skirt and sit under the air con unit!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh Jo!!!! thats awful for you! I didnt have the chance to use the internet over the weekend so only just catching up on the weekends news! ....... I hope you manage to get something sorted soon - must be so annoying and painful for you!

Love Sue xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall

Glad to hear you are better - what will you be able to moan about today??? LOL


----------



## Suenneil

jojo said:


> :focus:
> 
> Last night while I was bein driven crazy by my itchy body, I decided to try a bath in vinegar and salt, as advised by some of you!! Yes it was incredibly painful. I even got a handful of wet salt and rubbed it into my legs, the pain was incredible
> 
> Anyway, this morning its all so much better, especially my legs where I rubbed the salt in!!?? (isnt that a saying, rubbing salt into the wound??) So it worked!!!!
> 
> I´m going to the pharmacia and Mercadona in a while to get some of stuff, but actually I think the salt was the best cure!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


mmmmmmmmmm strange! but glad it made you feel better Jo ... the saying "rubbing sale into the wound" actually suggested making it worse, or hurting even more ..... which is the opposite of what it seems to be doing for you! but who cares if it works!!
sue


----------



## jojo

Suenneil said:


> mmmmmmmmmm strange! but glad it made you feel better Jo ... the saying "rubbing sale into the wound" actually suggested making it worse, or hurting even more ..... which is the opposite of what it seems to be doing for you! but who cares if it works!!
> sue


oh it F***ING HURT! but once the pain had subsided and after a nights sleep it was much better. Anyway, I´ve started taking steroids this morning and they´ll sort it and I went to the Farmacia and they´ve given me some analgesic cream which is great too. So I´ll shut up now... have to find something else to moan about now 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Anyway, I´ve started taking steroids this morning


Don't come crying to me when you develop an Adam's Apple, grow a beard, your voice deepens, and people mistake you for Conan the Barbarian!


----------



## Suenneil

XTreme said:


> Don't come crying to me when you develop an Adam's Apple, grow a beard, your voice deepens, and people mistake you for Conan the Barbarian!


Look, if Jo ends up wanting to look like me then Im upset by your comments Xtreme ... I work very hard on that beard! and even my yorkshire accent cant disguise the deep voice no matter how hard I try!

S x


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> oh it F***ING HURT! but once the pain had subsided and after a nights sleep it was much better. Anyway, I´ve started taking steroids this morning and they´ll sort it and I went to the Farmacia and they´ve given me some analgesic cream which is great too. So I´ll shut up now... have to find something else to moan about now
> 
> Jo xxx


How about the heat  I've just returned home and I'm drippin' :eek2:


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Don't come crying to me when you develop an Adam's Apple, grow a beard, your voice deepens, and people mistake you for Conan the Barbarian!


do you know, I dont care as long as the itching and the raw skin goes!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> How about the heat  I've just returned home and I'm drippin' :eek2:



It is very hot, altho we have a nice breeze going on here! my car said it was 44c when I was driving to the town this morning. Of course I cant go in the pool to cool down 


Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil

XTreme said:


> I think Jo's got her hands full picking scabs off herself at the moment Tally!
> 
> Sue's a no show today....written warning on the cards for that wench tomorrow!
> 
> I'm sure the lovely Veronica can beam in from Cyprus to do the honours....she's 100% scab free!
> 
> And I need to ask her advice on how to cure the disgusting habits of an over amorous tortoise.


Only just seen this Xtreme! Im often MIA over the weekends because I dont have regular access to the internet at home .... which is why when Bob asked me to wear a Mod badge I WAS SCARED OF LETTING HIM DOWN!! and Letting you down too! by not being here 24/7 ...... but he reassured me all would be well ..... so if you now start complaining he may fire me for deserting you in your hour of need! I didnt know Jo had scabs at the time!! and that you needed urgent guidance! lane:lane:


----------



## jojo

Suenneil said:


> Only just seen this Xtreme! Im often MIA over the weekends because I dont have regular access to the internet at home .... which is why when Bob asked me to wear a Mod badge I WAS SCARED OF LETTING HIM DOWN!! and Letting you down too! by not being here 24/7 ...... but he reassured me all would be well ..... so if you now start complaining he may fire me for deserting you in your hour of need! I didnt know Jo had scabs at the time!! and that you needed urgent guidance! lane:lane:



Oh ignore him Sue, the fact that I´ve got my rash actually means I´m inside on the PC more than usual, I cant go in the pool, cant sit in the sun, cant walk about in the sun... so I´m houseboundish anyway!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> I've just returned home and I'm drippin' :eek2:


Oh god.....Chica's started now! What the hell is the matter with all you women today....this is getting like a "Carry on" film in here.


----------



## Suenneil

jojo said:


> Oh ignore him Sue, the fact that I´ve got my rash actually means I´m inside on the PC more than usual, I cant go in the pool, cant sit in the sun, cant walk about in the sun... so I´m houseboundish anyway!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I really feel for you Jo ..... :bathbaby: maybe you could lie in a cool bath ? with no bubbles or anything ? just to help take the itching away and cool you down! Its bad enough being stuck in the office all day in this heat - but with your skin playing up it must be horrible! ... try to keep smiling ..

Sending you a hug on behalf of everyone who loves ya! :hug:


----------



## XTreme

Suenneil said:


> Only just seen this Xtreme! Im often MIA over the weekends because I dont have regular access to the internet at home .... which is why when Bob asked me to wear a Mod badge I WAS SCARED OF LETTING HIM DOWN!! and Letting you down too! by not being here 24/7 ...... but he reassured me all would be well ..... so if you now start complaining he may fire me for deserting you in your hour of need! I didnt know Jo had scabs at the time!! and that you needed urgent guidance! lane:lane:


I think I'm going to have to be a bit firmer with you Sue! 

The place went crazy here.....Jo was jumping from thread to thread bursting scabs and taking names!


----------



## Suenneil

XTreme said:


> Oh god.....Chica's started now! What the hell is the matter with all you women today....this is getting like a "Carry on" film in here.


Do you sit here all day just looking for titilation!!!!????!!???? ..... behave yourself Mr X and go for a long walk or something to take your mind off (certain) things ......


----------



## jojo

Suenneil said:


> I really feel for you Jo ..... :bathbaby: maybe you could lie in a cool bath ? with no bubbles or anything ? just to help take the itching away and cool you down! Its bad enough being stuck in the office all day in this heat - but with your skin playing up it must be horrible! ... try to keep smiling ..
> 
> Sending you a hug on behalf of everyone who loves ya! :hug:


thanks sue... hey, I can show you what a mess I am on Thursday!! My children say the sight of my arms and legs put them off their food!! bless em So theres something for you to look forward to !!


Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

Suenneil said:


> I really feel for you Jo


Think you better get in the queue behind Steve Hall Sue!


----------



## Suenneil

XTreme said:


> Think you better get in the queue behind Steve Hall Sue!


:lalala::lalala: Im ignoring you now for the rest of today ,,, :juggle:


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Think you better get in the queue behind Steve Hall Sue!


huh! the queue isnt very long !! You dont wanna meet up with us on Thursday then Xtreme???? you can see my scabs??

Jo xx


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Oh god.....Chica's started now! What the hell is the matter with all you women today....this is getting like a "Carry on" film in here.



no, charlies angles, Steve, being "charlie"!!!! thats what you said!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> huh! the queue isnt very long !! You dont wanna meet up with us on Thursday then Xtreme???? you can see my scabs??
> 
> Jo xx


It's a fair old trek in this heat Jo......but if you can turn up a few live business leads for me to follow up at the same time......I'll be there. 

Bit of business.....a bit of pleasure.....and a few scabs as as an added bonus!


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> no, charlies angles, Steve, being "charlie"!!!! thats what you said!!
> 
> Jo xx


No Jo....I said Steve would the ideal Bosley character....the saddo who hangs around with the chicks but never gets laid. Steve was born to play Bosley!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> No Jo....I said Steve would the ideal Bosley character....the saddo who hangs around with the chicks but never gets laid. Steve was born to play Bosley!


Oh I see, and who would be Charlie then.. I wonder ??????? Hey, I´ve never seen the programme, so I dont know much about it!?

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil

jojo said:


> Oh I see, and who would be Charlie then.. I wonder ??????? Hey, I´ve never seen the programme, so I dont know much about it!?
> 
> Jo xx


Charlie was "unseen" Jo ... he never showed himself .... just used his smooth velvety voice over the telephone to direct the Angels ..... Xtreme to a T me thinks! lol


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> Oh god.....Chica's started now! What the hell is the matter with all you women today....this is getting like a "Carry on" film in here.


Well...as I said before I'm Hattie Jakes, god bless her...lol. You know it's difficult to keep us happy


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Well...as I said before I'm Hattie Jakes, god bless her...lol. You know it's difficult to keep us happy



My family all say that I look like Madge on that programme, Benedorm, you know, the one who zaps about in a mobility scooter!!  not as wrinkly tho... which is something ??????????????????????


jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

Tragedy has struck.....and this is a recurring problem every Summer for me in Spain!

It's nappy rash! 

The problem is I get stuck to my big computer chair in the Summer when it gets hot. So I sit on a towel.

And the effect of the towel in this heat causes nappy rash!

I've sent Mrs X to the pharmacist for cream now.....and then she'll have the job of applying the cream to the relevant areas.

What would you ladies give to have that gig?


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Tragedy has struck.....and this is a recurring problem every Summer for me in Spain!
> 
> It's nappy rash!
> 
> The problem is I get stuck to my big computer chair in the Summer when it gets hot. So I sit on a towel.
> 
> And the effect of the towel in this heat causes nappy rash!
> 
> I've sent Mrs X to the pharmacist for cream now.....and then she'll have the job of applying the cream to the relevant areas.
> 
> What would you ladies give to have that gig?


The mind boggles!! a 40something year old man with nappy rash!!

I have my own rash that needs my attention thanks all the same Xtreme!! 

that poor woman !!!!!

Seriously tho, you can get "stay dry" pads in the UK for sitting on that prevent that sort of rash, we used to use them in the nursing home I worked in, mainly for incontinent residents, but thats not quite your problem is it?? ... (no, YUK) dunno if they do them here?

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica

jojo said:


> The mind boggles!! a 40something year old man with nappy rash!!
> 
> I have my own rash that needs my attention thanks all the same Xtreme!!
> 
> that poor woman !!!!!
> 
> Seriously tho, you can get "stay dry" pads in the UK for sitting on that prevent that sort of rash, we used to use them in the nursing home I worked in, mainly for incontinent residents, but thats not quite your problem is it?? ... (no, YUK) dunno if they do them here?
> 
> Jo xxx


jo the heat is just an excuse to cover the fact that YES he is in fact incontinent. 
You know what these men are like, get past 35 and the plumbing goes all to pot. Poor mrs Xt with all that washing to to do :washing:


----------



## Chica

Have you got a sheep there that you can skin XTerme???


----------



## XTreme

Nappy rash is no laughing matter for a man of my age ladies.

Might have guessed that you lot would be cackling like witches over my misfortune!

Where's Steve Hall.....I'm sure he's well up on men's bottoms!


----------



## Caz.I

Chica said:


> Have you got a sheep there that you can skin XTerme???


I darent ask how that could help him!  I think I preferred the frisky tortoise discussion.


----------



## Chica

Caz.I said:


> I darent ask how that could help him!  I think I preferred the frisky tortoise discussion.



 I meant for him to sit on!!! :heh::eyebrows:


----------



## jojo

Veronica said:


> jo the heat is just an excuse to cover the fact that YES he is in fact incontinent.
> You know what these men are like, get past 35 and the plumbing goes all to pot. Poor mrs Xt with all that washing to to do :washing:


well I did wonder for a very brief minute, before my imagination blocked the thought!! 

You see, I thought nappy rash was caused by the ammonium, then I thought that he´s probably a typical man and too lazy to get out of his chair.........and then I stopped thinking LOL

My thoughts are now with poor mrs. Xtreme!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

You want some Sudocrem, XT - very soothing. Also good for ladies of a more buxom nature to apply under the breasts where the bra rubs and it gets sore and sweaty in the heat. Available in your farmacia NOW!!!

Actually - it's great for all manner of skin conditions - eczema, acne, sunburn - it's antiseptic too and is also used for bedsores when you get to that certain age!!!


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> You want some Sudocrem, XT - very soothing. Also good for ladies of a more buxom nature to apply under the breasts where the bra rubs and it gets sore and sweaty in the heat. Available in your farmacia NOW!!!
> 
> Actually - it's great for all manner of skin conditions - eczema, acne, sunburn - it's antiseptic too and is also used for bedsores when you get to that certain age!!!


I use sudocrem too!! It works a treat for nappy rash, if memory serves!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> I use sudocrem too!! It works a treat for nappy rash, if memory serves!!
> 
> Jo xx


I've actually found it to work better than any hydrocortisone cream - or over-the counter or prescribed treatment for eczema. Brilliant stuff!:clap2:

I love the smell of it too - takes me right back to when my three were babies - makes me feel a little broody!!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## XTreme

Sudocrem is what she was supposed to get......but she got to the chemist too late and it was closed.

So now I've got to suffer this Baboon's Bum Syndrome without medication.

This is mental cruelty in my book!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Sudocrem is what she was supposed to get......but she got to the chemist too late and it was closed.
> 
> So now I've got to suffer this Baboon's Bum Syndrome without medication.
> 
> This is mental cruelty in my book!


that image is for us too!!!


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> that image is for us too!!!


I think this is what you mean jojo?!?!? Ooooh it does look sore


----------



## XTreme

Yes that's what it's like! I'm suffering here!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Yes that's what it's like! I'm suffering here!


Listen you, its not just my legs and arms that have a nasty rash you know, its everywhere that the pool water went on that fateful day when there was too much chlorine in the pool!!!!!

I bet mine looks worse than yours!!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

You know what these men are like!!! They have always got something worse than you and have you noticed that when you complain about something like a headache they TOO have something wrong with them!!!??? And when they have a cold they have flu. Or is it just MOH??


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> You know what these men are like!!! They have always got something worse than you and have you noticed that when you complain about something like a headache they TOO have something wrong with them!!!??? And when they have a cold they have flu. Or is it just MOH??



No, they´re all the same Chica. Whats that saying?? "men get flu, kids get colds and women get on with it"

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

There is a difference in our afflictions Jo!

Mine is a work related injury....and yours is caused by lazing around in the pool too much!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> There is a difference in our afflictions Jo!
> 
> Mine is a work related injury....and yours is caused by lazing around in the pool too much!


But mine goes from my feet to my chest and up my arms to my elbows!! you´ve just got a little patch on your butt!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------

